# A new era for Australia's Lithium Mining Companies?



## Unielements (18 March 2017)

Last year, AJM had introduced a strategic investor called J&R Optimum Energy and seems that this counter party (which is already a major player of china's lithium industry) is gonna establish a huge alliance ( with an estimated total market value of $80bn) by building up industrial parks all over China and emerging/cooperating with China's several private yet potential companies such as Yinlong and others to achieve a capacity expansion. Isn't that a sign of the beginning of a fully AUS-CHN corporation in lithium industry and an obvious booming opportunity for Australian Lithium Mining companies?


----------

